# The Invisibility/Visibility of the Church



## jw (Jan 22, 2012)

In the morning worship service at CCRPC, we've been working through the Lord's Prayer, and are currently on "Thy Kingdom Come." This morning, the Pastor preached concerning the Invisible aspects of the Church (dealing with the Visible/Invisible Church distinctions). I heartily commend the sermon from today and hope you will be as helped as I was thereby. Truly, I am indebted to the labors of the Pastor (as well as the whole session and congregation there in their respective service) in the preaching of the Word. 


Thy Kingdom Come, Part 9 - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Bethel (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting this; I plan to listen to it today.


----------



## JML (Jan 30, 2012)

Listening right now while I work. Thanks Joshua.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jan 30, 2012)

How refreshing to hear someone speak so positively about his local church! To be sure, there is much that is wrong with many local churches. Nonetheless, it is good to hear someone testify to how edifying and encouraging he finds the administration of the means of grace and the communion of saints in his local congregation. 

Thanks also, Joshua, for the links to your pastor's sermons on these vital matters.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## sastark (Jan 30, 2012)

Redundancy is so irritating! So is repeating yourself!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 30, 2012)

sastark said:


> Redundancy is so irritating! So is repeating yourself!


you can say that again!


----------

